# Browns Canyon fire rings/ cooking?



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

bring a firepan, not sure if its required, but its the right thing to do...

camped a month ago at spot #1, there were no fire rings


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Ditto, no fire rings. Do the right thing, sites are very clean with no ashes at least the few I've stayed at. 

Saw a BLM guy last week taking a bunch of suits from BLM Washington down the river. Apparently talk of turning it into Wild & Scenic designation. Not sure exactly what that means as far as permits and such, he claimed it wouldn't change anything. I would bet differently with anything that DC aholes are involved in...


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

dont let BIG GOVERNMENT TAKE AWAY our FREEDOM by using firepans! FIREPANS and grovers are for commie Barack HUSSEIN Obama-lovers who just want to take away our GOD GIVEN FREEDOMs!!! I nevr thought I'd see mr. COMPASSIONATE get ON THE SAME side AS commie Barack HUSSEIN Obama ROOTING FOR MORE GOVERNMENT REGULATIONS and trying to tak away our FREEDOM to build a fire werever we DAM WELL PLEASE!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The trip you saw was Mark Udall floating. Currently Browns Canyon is a WSA but we are hopefull Udall's legislation will pass. Please tread lightly....and groovers/firepans are required. AHRA will issue citations if necessary.

If you are interested in helping protect Browns from future mineral/oil/gas etc development please feel free to get involved with: Friends of Browns Canyon - support for Browns Canyon National Monument and Wilderness!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2lPzoyJ6-Yw


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

I am always amazed at those who earnestly seek Second Hand information regarding issues that may affect their trip. Don't ask me, go to the source!

Colorado Parks & Wildlife - Arkansas Headwaters Recreation Area


Maybe even use your Digitally Activated Telecommunication Device (DATCommDev for short). Arkansas Headwaters Access Code is (719) 539-7289.

Sheesh!

the Capt.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

COboater, how's that Obama thing working for you. Nice turning this into a political debate-would love to have it but you're too ignorant to waste the time.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Lmyers great video! Can you explain what that designation means as far as bureaucratic redtape/fees and such?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

mr. compassionate said:


> Lmyers great video! Can you explain what that designation means as far as bureaucratic redtape/fees and such?


Fees, regulations and administration will all remain the same. No new positions will be created when/if Browns becomes a National Monument/Wilderness. The lower elevations will still be managed by AHRA/CPW, mid elevations will remain under BLM control and the higher elevations will continue to be managed by San Isabel National Forest.

AHRA management has assured me they have no intention of implementing a permit system for private boaters. There is wording in the management plan that would possibly allow that to happen if use significantly increased, but the citizens task force reps are working on a recommendation for changes to the language in the management document.


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

CoBoater said:


> dont let BIG GOVERNMENT TAKE AWAY our FREEDOM by using firepans! FIREPANS and grovers are for commie Barack HUSSEIN Obama-lovers who just want to take away our GOD GIVEN FREEDOMs!!! I nevr thought I'd see mr. COMPASSIONATE get ON THE SAME side AS commie Barack HUSSEIN Obama ROOTING FOR MORE GOVERNMENT REGULATIONS and trying to tak away our FREEDOM to build a fire werever we DAM WELL PLEASE!


CoBoater, take it elsewhere this is a fun boating site, take your uninformed Fox news politics elsewhere please.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

salidaboater - I do believe you got hit with a sarcarm bomb there. Mr C typically hangs out in the eddy, any eddy, and parrots (no offense Mr C ) the views often portrayed on Fox. 

Nice to know you still float once in a while Mr C.


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

lmyers said:


> Fees, regulations and administration will all remain the same. No new positions will be created when/if Browns becomes a National Monument/Wilderness. The lower elevations will still be managed by AHRA/CPW, mid elevations will remain under BLM control and the higher elevations will continue to be managed by San Isabel National Forest.
> 
> AHRA management has assured me they have no intention of implementing a permit system for private boaters. There is wording in the management plan that would possibly allow that to happen if use significantly increased, but the citizens task force reps are working on a recommendation for changes to the language in the management document.


Not to hijack the thread, but what is the status of this. I took my son to Udall's presentation on this back in february or so and this has been proposed for quite a while (and was proposed a few times over last 20 years, but never went through). I know there were some recent subcommitte discussion on this, but I heard the real issue is that the local congressman doesn't support this. Is that still true? Any chance this can get through before the fall elections? If Udall gets beaten (he's in a tough race), I assume this will die.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

carvedog said:


> salidaboater - I do believe you got hit with a sarcarm bomb there. Mr C typically hangs out in the eddy, any eddy, and parrots (no offense Mr C ) the views often portrayed on Fox.
> 
> Nice to know you still float once in a while Mr C.


Funny Carvedog-watching the fox news hotties right now. Sure beats looking at Rachel Maddox. Been doing more float fishing than much else-playing bumper boats in Browns lately too.

And yes Salidaboater, Coboater was trying to be sarcastic but woefully inadequate in his humor. Coboater the less government intrusion the better. I don't need laws in order to use firepan/groover maybe some people do...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

denali1322 said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but what is the status of this. I took my son to Udall's presentation on this back in february or so and this has been proposed for quite a while (and was proposed a few times over last 20 years, but never went through). I know there were some recent subcommitte discussion on this, but I heard the real issue is that the local congressman doesn't support this. Is that still true? Any chance this can get through before the fall elections? If Udall gets beaten (he's in a tough race), I assume this will die.


Part of the issue in the past has been Doug Lamborn refusal to support any protection for Browns. Currently Udall's bill, http://www.markudall.senate.gov/?p=form&id=51 was "heard" a little over a week ago by a Senate National Park subcommittee....honestly I don't have any idea where it goes from here, but it is still moving forward.

I know there are also some current issues with a couple of recent mining claims that are postponing things as well: Udall calls river mining by Browns Canyon 'disastrous,' gold hobbyists differ - The Chaffee County Times: Free Content

You are indeed right, if Udall gets beat it is very likely to die. There has been some push to get Obama to make a presidential declaration (or whatever it is) before he leaves office...


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

To the point of the original question, fire pan and toilet are required. AHRA has been actively "inspecting" trips that appear to be on overnighters. We went through one last week, had the two required items, and off they went.


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

DoStep said:


> To the point of the original question, fire pan and toilet are required. AHRA has been actively "inspecting" trips that appear to be on overnighters. We went through one last week, had the two required items, and off they went.


Awesome, thank you.


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

DoStep said:


> To the point of the original question, fire pan and toilet are required. AHRA has been actively "inspecting" trips that appear to be on overnighters. We went through one last week, had the two required items, and off they went.


Not super intuitively named, but there is a brochure on the AHRA website called "River etiquette" that lists what is required. Although as noted, bring a waste disposal system to any river.


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

denali1322 said:


> Not super intuitively named, but there is a brochure on the AHRA website called "River etiquette" that lists what is required. Although as noted, bring a waste disposal system to any river.


Thanks. All the over-nights I have done have been via kayak. Anytime a fire is made in a new or existing fire ring, I carry out ashes in groover (helps with the stank of #2) and restore ground. Now lets just see if I remember how to push some rubber!


----------

